# Chi Gung in Okinawan translates to KiKo



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 15, 2017)

I just found out the other day there is an Okinawan energy work. Interesting.


----------



## TSDTexan (Apr 15, 2017)

China had a huge impact in the first development of OMA


----------

